# I need your help???!



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

Right basically I'm getting two ferret kits when there ready in 2 weeks time, very excited and the past few weeks I've been ordering all their stuff. I've bought them the savic royal suite 95. I'm buying a second cage I placed an order in the other day from the website Health style euporium.. I ordered a small cage for indoors as the savic i will be putting in my shed cause its too big to fit anywhere in my house. I'm getting a small indoors cage for situations like cold weather so they can use the cage to just sleep in over night when it comes to winter and basically a spare one in case one gets ill, gets neutered or something. So the cage isn't really a live in cage just a place for rest as the savic will be their main cage. Anyway i ordered it, it measures X large Size 107 (H) x 71 (L) x 43 (W) cm. Yes i know small but it will rarely be used. and then they sent me an email saying that they are sending me a different cage cause the one i picked on their ferret cage page was not suitable  I guess they obviously don't know i have the royal savic cage and think I plan on just using that one :glare: The cage they are sending me is the imac ferret flat? Never heard of it. Does anyone know if its a good cage? It measures 
Width	80 cm
Depth	48,5 cm
Height	60,5 cm

I just want to know if I'm being ripped off and their sending me a crappy cage


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi - Welcome to pet forums.

Why not get a rabbit hutch built for them, in your shed you can get a double level cage. It would work out cheaper for the ferrets and in my opinion is a far better option for their shed cage as they will have a dark place to sleep, it would be easier for you to clean too. Ferrets can live outside all year round, providing the cage is sheltered (yours will be as in a shed) I am sure TDM (thedogsmother) will come along and advise re indoor cages for ferrets as she is the one who has the experience in that area. 

I look forward to meeting you 2 new kits (if you post pics)


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi thank you for your help.  Good idea i will look into getting them a hutch. Looking forward to bring them home. Here are some pictures


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry I'm new to this I don't think the pictures work -.- Il figure it out soon haha


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what are they hobs or Jills? or one of each. What colour are they?


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

Both hobs and ones a sable and the other a silver  I will try and put pictures up soon if i ever figure it out


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

motleycruexx said:


> Both hobs and ones a sable and the other a silver  I will try and put pictures up soon if i ever figure it out


If i was you id look for someone who makes hutch's as they are often far better made then pets at home rubbish.


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah I think i will have a look around i still have my eyes set on the savic suite cage but we'll see. I had a look in pets at home a few weeks ago the cages are terrible and probably wouldn't last long. Looking forward to getting my kits soon. The nip training i can already tell is not going to be easy >.< the sable seems to like quite the cuddlebug though and fell asleep on my lap when i saw him last where as his brother is going to be a lot of work when it comes to biting but i think I'll be cut out for it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi they are simply gorgeous, as far as the indoor and outdoor cages go I would be very careful bringing them in during colder weather, they will have developed a thicker coat for living outdoors and bringing them in for an extended time into a warm house they can overheat. 
Could you build them a sort of run somewhere in the house instead of a cage? Ive built one under my stairs that's great for my group of four, but they are kept permanently indoors. The Imac Ferret Flat Large Ferret Cages | Ferret Cages | Ferret Flat in my opinion isn't suitable for ferrets other than an emergency housing, its smaller than my mouse cage ,once you have two big fully grown hobs in there I would think it will be very cramped.


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice I've managed to change a lot of things around my house and think I will be able to fit the savic suite royal 95 which is very big so they can stay indoors all year round, i originally ordered a bigger cage of a website and not the imac cage but they emailed me telling me the big cage isn't suitable for ferrets so their sending me the imac one which is smaller but more expensive  so they've basically tried to rip me off with the imac -.- will be sending it straight back for a refund. Thanks for all your help  btw this forum is probably going to be bombarded with so many pictures of my kits once i get them home haha


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm glad you managed to get the cage sorted. I bet you will love having ferrets, your little polecat is a cutie.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

One really important thing to consider is how you can get their lighting correct. Its really really important to make sure ferrets have as near natural light as possible or they can get very ill, and even die. 
My gang are kept in darkness as soon as its dark outside, the rest of the time they have light, if you cant do this it might be better to keep them in the shed and only bring them in for play sessions, as long as you have plenty of warm bedding they should be ok in the cold weather, and if youre worried you could get them a microwavable heat pad.
By the way your post is a written contract (possibly :lol so by law you have to post a ton of pics as soon as they get to you


----------

